# Erstaufbau Kinderbike_ OKA 26 Zoll in Small



## Erbse73 (8. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde bald ein 26 Zoll MTB für meinen noch 6 jährigen Sohn aufbauen.
Die Basis bildet ein Prototyp Rahmen von Production Privee > durch die "Jana Hot Deals" ein günstiger Schuss.
Ok, günstig ist so ein Aufbau natürlich nicht. wenn Einzelteile genommen werden.
Aber man hat eine gewisse Freiheit selber zu entscheiden was drankommt und was besser nicht.

Fokus hier : Robustheit, Funktionalität, gewisses Maß an Sturzstabilität ;-)





Ja, Stahl und stabil...aber nicht gerade Leichtbau:-(

Schon vorhandene Teile:
- Laufradsatz DT Swiss X1900 26 Zoll Spline
- Reifen: X-King Conti in 2,2 hinten und Conti Mountain King in 2,4 am VR
  Performance Faltversion
- Michelin Schlauch C4 Airstop Butyl für 26"
- Schaltung: 1 x 10fach
- Schalthebel XT-10 fach
- Schaltwerk  SLX Shadow+
- XT Kassette 11-42er mit Hope T-Rex Anker.
- Kurbel liegt eine neue schwarze XT hier rum.
- DMR V6 Plattformpedale
- Lenker On-One aus UK wird noch gekürzt...denke so auf 640mm?
- Vorbau 55mm Easton Heaven, ww. Ritchey Trail...das leichtere Teil wird verbaut

Frage: Kurbellänge kürzen, aber wie und wo?

Bremsen: Wahrscheinlich Shimano SLX , evtl. erst nur am Hinterrad mal sehen?
Sattel: Noch keinen Plan   ???

Die Federgabel soll mit 120mm FW kommen, wird für diesen Rahmen auch empfohlen.
Hier wird versucht auf Gewicht und Preis zu achten...mal sehen...Reba, Suntour?

Ziel: Fertig zu Weihnachten oder im Januar zum 7. Geburtstag!!!!
	   Dann ähnlich wie hier nur in S....



Einige Fragen werde ich hier noch haben, so hoffe ich auf Tipps/Anregungen von Euch die schon mal ein Kinderbike selber aufgebaut haben.

Gruss ausm Pott


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2017)

Warum die wichtigste bremse weglassen? Meine Tochter fährt seit sie 3 ist mit 2 Handbremsen die jeweils so eingestellt sind das ein otb problemlos möglich ist, das hat sie aber erst 1 Mal in einer unbekannten Situation im Gelände hinbekommen... Das wäre in der Situation aber selbst mit ner schwachen bremse passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (8. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warum die wichtigste bremse weglassen? Meine Tochter fährt seit sie 3 ist mit 2 Handbremsen die jeweils so eingestellt sind das ein otb problemlos möglich ist, das hat sie aber erst 1 Mal in einer unbekannten Situation im Gelände hinbekommen... Das wäre in der Situation aber selbst mit ner schwachen bremse passiert...


Ja klar, aktuell hat er auch 2 Felgenbremsen am 20Zöller..nutzt aber eigentlich nur die am HR.
Früher hatte ich selber nur eine Rücktrittbremse....reichte damals aus....
War ja nur so eine Idee ohne Vorderbremse....das gezielte Dosieren muss er dann eh lernen.
Alternative eine mechan. Discbremse ?   Avid, TRP  kann man hier die Bissigkeit anders Einstellen?
Gewicht geht dann aber wieder nach oben....im Vergleich zu Hydraulik Stopper.


----------



## chris4711 (8. November 2017)

Na komm, Du willst dem Bub doch n ordentliches Rad aufbauen. Natürlich baust Du zwei hydraulische Discs dran 
Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd.


----------



## KIV (8. November 2017)

+1 für die zweite Bremse. Den dosierten Einsatz der Vorderradbremse kann man mE nicht früh genug lernen. Sonst ist irgendwann die Kraft da, aber kein Gefühl. Meinen Junior lasse ich gezielt Stoppies üben, damit er ein steigendes Hinterrad kennenlernt. Mittlerweile kann er sogar etwas seitlich umsetzen, bin sehr stolz..! 
Und bei Wanderern und dem Förster macht man sich auch nicht beliebt, wenn immer nur hinten mit dann unvermeidbaren Blockieren gebremst wird. Auch wenn die Kids natürlich am liebsten möglichst tiefe Furchen ziehen wollen.


----------



## Erbse73 (8. November 2017)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Na komm, Du willst dem Bub doch n ordentliches Rad aufbauen. Natürlich baust Du zwei hydraulische Discs dran
> Mach Dir nicht ins Hemd.



Ok....180er Disc Vorn und 160er hinten wird kommen....


----------



## Floh (9. November 2017)

Puh wie groß ist der denn mit 7 Jahren? Meiner fährt mit 9 gerade mal ein 24 Zoll.


----------



## Zaj (9. November 2017)

Wow, nicht schlecht, aber von der Größe wahscheinlich erst ab ca. 140 cm entspannt fahbar, und da passt noch lange keine vertellbare Stütze rein. Darf mein 10-järiger das Rad probefahren, wenn es fertig ist? ;-)


----------



## Erbse73 (9. November 2017)

Also, ich würde sagen er ist schon recht gross gewachsen (ca. 1,35m für seine 6 Jahre)
Geodaten in Small: 400mm Sitzrohr; 570mm Oberrohr Horizontal.....bei der tiefsten Sattelstellung  und extrem kurzen Vorbau und
einer Lenkerstellung Riser nach unten und gedreht eingebaut wird es passen.

Meine Tochter fährt ein 650B Cube MTB und kommt damit gut zurecht.....ich denke eh dass die Kids sich schnell an neue Dinge heranwagen.

Ich denke es wird funktionieren....


----------



## reijada (9. November 2017)

Wenn er schon 135 cm groß ist sollte der Rahmen knapp passen, kommt wirklich auf die Beinlänge an. 
Bremse gehört natürlich wie schon geschrieben an beide Räder, 160/160 reicht aber völlig. 
120 er Gabel und Riser nach unten würde ich nicht montieren. 
Eine getravelte 100er Gabel und ein Flatlenker wäre mein Favorit. 
Beim Sattel...probieren, Meine Tochter fährt den zweiten standard Erwachsenen China-Carbonsattel, problemlos.


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2017)

Flatbar habe ich noch....wird auch passend gekürzt.
Als Gabel wäre eine Reba OK....gibt ziemlich viel in 27.5.......passt Ja auch für 26Zoll
Weitere Teile sind gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (10. November 2017)

Ich kann ältere Fox-Gabeln sehr empfehlen (die mit dem offenen Ölbad). Gibt's mit Schnellspanner, 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft und 26 Zoll immer noch. Super einfach im Service, sehr feines Ansprechverhalten (dünneres Öl hab ich verwendet).
Einziger Haken: Man muss eine weichere Negativ-Feder verbauen, die ist bei den älteren Float Gabeln aus Stahl (keine Doppelkammer). Aber gerade das macht auch das weiche Ansprechen.
Kannst hier nachlesen wie ich die Gabel umgebaut habe


----------



## Erbse73 (11. November 2017)

Gabel kommt eine 120mm DT Swiss OPM 26Zoll....ersteigert in der Bucht.
(1505Gramm ohne Achse ungekürzter Schaft)


----------



## Erbse73 (14. November 2017)

Eingang der Gabel heute....


 

 
Schön die DT Swiss...


----------



## Floh (15. November 2017)

Hübsch isse! Kollege von mir fährt die im Liteville 301. Er ist ein 50 kg Fliegengewicht und findet das Ansprechverhalten nicht so super. Hoffentlich kommt das so hin wie Du Dir es wünscht.


----------



## Erbse73 (15. November 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> Hübsch isse! Kollege von mir fährt die im Liteville 301. Er ist ein 50 kg Fliegengewicht und findet das Ansprechverhalten nicht so super. Hoffentlich kommt das so hin wie Du Dir es wünscht.



Ohne Volumenspacer soll Sie sehr feinfühlig sein.....Druckuntergrenze ist eh gesetzt bei dem Körpergewicht meines Kleinen...
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/07/20/dt-swiss-opm-o-d-l-modell-2017-testfazit/


----------



## Schnegge (16. November 2017)

Hallo Erbse

Gratulation zum Rahmen... hab jetzt auch bei Jana den letzten OKA in S geordert. Danke für den Tipp . Hab lange gesucht und bisher nix für unseren Anspruch gefunden: Flacher Lenkwinkel, mehr als 100 mm Federweg, kurze Kettenstreben, Hardtail und tourentauglich. Alles was ich bisher gefunden hatte,  war entweder zu lang, hatte ewig lange Kettenstreben oder 'nen Lenkwinkel als wär' das bike gegen die Wand gefahren. Es gibt ein paar Racebikes die in der Grösse die ganz ok sind, sind aber auch Race-Geometrien. Aber Trail/AM-Hardtails für Kids ab 1.40 m sind echt rar. Aber die OKA Daten haben mir direkt gefallen (Reach 390, Stack 595; KS 425, LW 66.5, FW 120 bis 150 bei 26''). Komponenten habe ich auch schon im Kopf bzw. Keller: Gabel wird meine alte Revelation dualposition, ggf. noch getravel und getuned. Antrieb Sram nx Kurbel in 155 mit 30er Blatt und hinten 11 oder 12-fach. Wahrscheinlich 11, weil 12 wohl nicht bei der vorhanden Nabe geht. Laufradsatz wird ein vorhandener 26er Mavic Crossline. Stütze, wenn schon passt 'ne absenkbare. Bremsen muss ich noch schauen... Problem ist das die 26'' Ausfallenden und der Spezialbremssattel-Adapter auf 180 mm ausgelegt sind und die IS-Aufnahame auf 27.5. Hab schon bei PP gefragt. Die haben es noch nie mit 'ner 160er Scheibe probiert... Hast du da schon was passendes gefunden? Entweder probier ich mal mit Adaptern rum oder ich nehme die 27.5 Ausfallenden. Die 26er sind ja hauptsächlich um das Tretlager 12 mm hoch zu bringen... aber es gibt ja erstmal ne kurze Kurbel. Auf der anderen Seite werden die Kettenstreben dann wieder länger... Ansonsten soll's noch 'nen kurzen Vorbau geben und der Rest ergibt sich auch irgendwie. Papa und Sohn freuen sich jedenfalls schon auf den Aufbau  und natürlich den ersten Einsatz. 
Zum Fahrer: 9.5 Jahre, jetzt 1.40 m, fährt alles vom Punptrack, über Singeltrails bis S1 stellenweise S2, mit Vorliebe Treppen, Absätze und Drops bis 'nen halben Meter, kurze Steilstücke und Touren bis 35 km und 500 hm...
Werde dann weiter berichten

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (17. November 2017)

Interessant deine Informationen...mein Sohn wird hoffentlich mit dem Oka seine ersten Skills erlernen.
Das mit den 160er Scheiben wusste ich nicht....habe schon einen IS/PM Adapter hier liegen....werde berichten.
Oka ist als Prototyp 26Zoll angeboten worden.
Absenkbare Sattelstütze ist bei ihm erstmal nicht notwendig ..Sattelstellung ganz unten...und Mehrgewicht....die technischen Fahrsachen müssen wir eh erst zusammen trainieren...Er soll sich erstmal auf leichten Trails an das neue Rad gewöhnen.
Obwohl er früher schon mit seinem 20Zoll ordentlich über die Wurzeltrails geballert ist...


----------



## Erbse73 (17. November 2017)

Ach ja....Antrieb 1x10...
30KB...11-42
Shimano XT Kurbel wird auf 150mm gekürzt.
SLX Shadow+Schaltwerk
Bremse auch Shimano...mal sehn welche Baureihe..
Innenlager leider Pressfit...aber das hier wird noch mit Lagerfett vollgepackt und eingepresst


----------



## Erbse73 (20. November 2017)

Ein paar kleine Fortschritte


----------



## Fortis76 (21. November 2017)

Hallo, interessanter Aufbau.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß dein Sohn ist? 
Wo lässt du denn die Kurbel kürzen?


----------



## Erbse73 (21. November 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Hallo, interessanter Aufbau.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß dein Sohn ist?
> Wo lässt du denn die Kurbel kürzen?


Seine Größe hatte ich bereits vorher irgendwo hier erwähnt....
Kürzen der Kurbel über einen Tipp ....dann Anfrage bei der Velomo GmbH


----------



## Erbse73 (21. November 2017)

Nützlich....


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Umbau des 10fach XT Schalthebel für die neue I-Spec Variante.


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Dezember 2017)

Zwischenstand


----------



## Schnegge (8. Dezember 2017)

So
Hab' dann auch mal (fast) alles zusammen...




Es fehlen noch Sattelstütze, Sattel und Pedale. Nach Weihnachten können Junior und Senior im Keller verschwinden und basteln...




...wenn Papa vorher nicht heimlich den Rahmen gegen einen XL eintauscht... 

...jetzt wo alles da ist, werd' ich fast neidisch ... vlt. auch nicht nur fast 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Dezember 2017)

Sauber....sieht schon Super aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (2. Januar 2018)

Fast komplett....



 
Kette und Pedale fehlen noch


----------



## Schnegge (4. Januar 2018)

So, wir waren dann auch mal im Keller:










Daer aktuelle Stand:




Als nächstes muss die Säge ran...  (Sattel inkl. Vecnum, war die einzige Stütze im Haus die passte).  Neuer Sattel, Stütze u. Pedale sind auf dem Weg. Dann noch die Gabel mit dünnerem Öl versorgen und traveln... und dem Spass steht nix mehr im Weg.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Januar 2018)

Schön dass ihr zusammen schraubt...sieht gut aus der Zwischenstand bei euch.


----------



## Schnegge (14. Januar 2018)

Gestern waren wir nochmal im Keller... ...und heute im Wald... ...fehlt nur der neue Sattel...








...läuft super und Moritz ist stolz wie Bolle... vor allem weil er mitgeschraubt hat . 

Der kleine Bruder freut sich über die Erbschaft... endlich 'ne Federgabel 




Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (15. Januar 2018)

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder zur gestrigen Ausfahrt...



Gruss
Jörg


----------

